# NYU Dramatic Writing transfer



## willstoc (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey everyone. I'm currently a sophmore at the University of Cincinnati, and I'm applying to NYU for the undergraduate dramatic writing program as a transfer student. I was wondering if anyone would know how great of a chance I have of getting in? Maybe people who are currently students there could answer this, if any. I understand a lot of weight sits on the portfolio submission, and I'm submitting an 18 page short screenplay and a 5 page short story. I also have a professor who got his PhD from Tisch in 2009 in Performance Studies writing me a letter of recommendation. Any insights are greatly appreciated!


----------

